# IP-Changer + Risiken?



## Bu11et (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Da mir im oberen Thread nach einer Woche immer noch keiner geantwortet, versuch ichs mit nem eigen Thread.
Unzwar bräuchte ich ein Programm um meine IP zu ändern. Bin jetzt auf Unitymedia umgestigen und bleibt die IP bekantlich immer gleich. Weiß jemand, ob es überhaupt "erlaubt" wäre seine IP zu ädern? Möchte keine Schwierigkeiten mit dem Anbieter kriegen .
Programm sollte nicht zu komppliziert sein . Bin leider bei Google nicht wirklich fündig geworden . Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? 

Danke schon ma


----------



## Ryokage (24. Februar 2010)

Also verstehe ich das richtig, das dein Anbieter dir immer die gleiche IP zuweist? Weil dann wird es schwieriger, denn die normalen Tools setzen ja daruf, das man nach einem Reconnect eine neue IP automatisch vom DSL Anbieter bekommt.
Da bleibt dir nur noch der Umweg über Proxyserver, da diese aber auch eine feste IP haben, müsstest du den Proxy regelmäßig wechseln. Bei Annonymisierungs-Tools wie TOR kann man zwar die Verbindung umschalten, aber da ist die Geschwindigkeit teils nur auf Modem Niveau, also auch keine dauerhafte Lösung.
Ob gibt Tools gibt, die z.B. aus einer Liste von Proxy Servern auf Befehl die Verbindung in, z.B Firefox wechseln weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Bu11et (24. Februar 2010)

Und da kann man nichts machen? Hab mal gelessen, dass es ein Plugin für Firefox gibt, wo man das machen konnte. Kennt jemand den Namen??


----------



## Jakob (24. Februar 2010)

HAb das gleiche Problem mit der statischen IP. Ist absolut nervig, dass kein Reconnect klappt. Kannst es mit Proxys versuchen. Sind aber saulahm. Sonst hilft nur Anbieter wechseln wenn möglich. Ging bei mir nicht. Mitten in der Stadt aber nur ISDN oder Funk. Bekommen aber zum Glück in der nächsten Zeit VDSL 50MBit per Glasfaser GPON Technik. Wünsch dir weiterhin viel Glück. Wenn du doch ne Lösunge findest, dann kannst du mir ja mal kurz ne PN schicken. Danke


----------



## dot (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn dir dein Provider auf Grund des Anschluszes immer wieder die gleiche IP zuweist, dann kannst du mit keinem Tool der Welt etwas machen. Kostenlose Proxies sind in der Regel extrem langsam. Ein Video oder sonstiger Download kann man gleich wieder vergessen. Sieht man ja z.B. schon wenn man einen nutzen muss um Youtube Videos sehen zu koenne, weil diese gesperrt sind auf Grund von Musikfetzen die als Hintergrundmusik laufen


----------



## Bu11et (24. Februar 2010)

Um erlich zu sein weiß ich nicht genau, ob es der Provider selbst macht oder wie das läuft. Kenn mich in diesem bereich nicht leider aus. Weiß nur durch andere, dass bei Anbietern wie Unitymedia, Kabel Deutschland etc. die IP gleich bleibt. Habs auch selber auf wieistmeineip.de geprüft. 
Naja wenn da nichts zu machen ist, dann muss ich wohl damit leben .
Danke für die Antworten Leuts


----------



## rebel4life (27. Februar 2010)

Du kannst deine IP nur mithilfe von ein paar Tricks ändern und das geht nur ein paar mal im Monat/Woche/Tag, normales DSL geht immer, Kabel ist da bescheiden.

Falls du bei One-Click Hostern laden willst, empfehle ich dir nen Premium Account oder etwas entsprechendes, ist nicht all zu teuer.


----------



## Bu11et (28. Februar 2010)

Noch mal für dumme, wasn das ?


----------



## scooterone (28. Februar 2010)

eigentlich ist eine statische IP echt cool, es sei denn man steht auf rapidshare und co. naja auch bei unitymedia kann man eine andere IP generieren! wenn es dir möglich ist die mac-adresse deines router zu ändern kannst du eine neue IP bekommen. das geht zb bei netgear routern, bei anderen herstellern weiß ich es nicht ob diese die funktion bieten


----------



## Bu11et (28. Februar 2010)

Sorry Leute aber auf dem gebiet versteh ich nur Bahnhof . Was is jetzt eine "mac-adresse"?
Und welche Vorteile bringt den eine "statische" IP-Adresse mit sich??


----------



## dot (28. Februar 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Und welche Vorteile bringt den eine "statische" IP-Adresse mit sich??



Wenn du Serverdienste anbieten wuerdest (z.B. kleinen Webserver, FTP-Server, etc.), koenntest du einfach die IP weitergeben und Andere koennten immer (vorausgesetzt der PC laeuft) darauf zugreifen, da sie sich ja nicht aendert. Wenn aber die IP staendig wechselt, dann ist das nur mit Hilfsmitteln moeglich, oder man muesste die IP imemr wieder den Anderen bekannt machen.


----------



## Bu11et (28. Februar 2010)

Aaah verstehe, kannte so ne geschichte wegen einem Teamspeakserver... 
Hab beim googlen gelessen, dass man mit einer "statischen" IP eine leichtere Beute für Hacker ist. Weiß jemand vllt, ob da was wares dran ist? Fals ja, würd ich mir schon überlegen irgendwie die IP doch regelmäßig zuwechseln.

Edit: Der Scooterone hat ja was wegen Rapidshare erwähnt. Was ist den genau damit gemeint?


----------



## scooterone (28. Februar 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Der Scooterone hat ja was wegen Rapidshare erwähnt. Was ist den genau damit gemeint?



da man bei rapidshare-downloads oder ähnlichen hostern evtl auf ein volumen pro IP beschränkt ist oder man nach einem download sich auf eine wartezeit einrichten muss, ist es sehr beliebt sich eine "neue" IP zu generieren um ohne weiteres weiter laden zu können.

MAC-Adresse

mit der mac-adresse kann dein rechner im netzwerk eindeutig identifiziert werden auch wenn sich die zugewiesene IP ändert. jedes netzwerkgerät besitzt eine eindeutige Mac-Adresse, so auch ein router. zb. bei W-Lan netzen wird so auch der zugriff verwehrt

edit:
ach ja das schöne ist bei einer statischen IP, es gibt keine zwangstrennung, quasi eine standleitung. und ich brauch bei mir keine zugangsdaten, zusammenbasteln und fertig. was will schon ein hacker bei privatleuten? da muss er auch erst an der/den firewall(s) vorbei


----------



## Bu11et (28. Februar 2010)

Ein Kollege von mir wollte auch zu Unitymedia wechseln. Hats sich aber anders überlegt, weil er ab und zu was ladet (rapidshare und co.). Er meinte, dass man mit der "statischen" IP leichter zurück verfolgt werden kann und fals man ja erwischt wird, wirds teuer. Stimmt das auch? Wenn nicht,  kann ich ihnen vllt doch überzeugen zu wechseln. Er wollte nämlich die 32000er Leitung.


----------



## rebel4life (28. Februar 2010)

Man kann mit dynamischer und statischer IP leicht zurückverfolgt werden, dass ist vollkommen egal.


----------



## Bu11et (1. März 2010)

Also ist die warscheinlichleit gleichgroß "erwischt2 zu werden? Weil behauptet hat, da rapidshare und so ja ihre Server im Ausland haben (Russland wenn ich mich nicht ihrre) und wenn die IP-Adresse sich ändert, können die einen so gut wie gaarnicht packen .


----------



## bingo88 (1. März 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Also ist die warscheinlichleit gleichgroß "erwischt2 zu werden? Weil behauptet hat, da rapidshare und so ja ihre Server im Ausland haben (Russland wenn ich mich nicht ihrre) und wenn die IP-Adresse sich ändert, können die einen so gut wie gaarnicht packen .


Falsch. Dein Provider hat ja alle Daten, wann wer welche IP-Adresse hatte. Ob nun statisch oder dynamisch ist dabei vollkommen egal.


----------



## dot (1. März 2010)

Das Thema driftet gefuehlt in eine Ecke ab in der es nicht hingehen sollte. Bitte wieder On-Topic werden und Diskussionen ueber Downloads von Storage-Dienste unterlassen. Danke.


----------



## DarkMo (1. März 2010)

na das war mir irgendwie von anfang an klar, das es um sowas geht ^^ wieso sollte einer freiwillig ne dynamische ip haben, wenn manche für statische bares geld löhnen


----------



## Hatuja (1. März 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Also ist die warscheinlichleit gleichgroß "erwischt2 zu werden? Weil behauptet hat, da rapidshare und so ja ihre Server im Ausland haben (Russland wenn ich mich nicht ihrre) und wenn die IP-Adresse sich ändert, können die einen so gut wie gaarnicht packen .



Nur so am Rande, ca. 90% aller dieser bekannten Hoster (Rapidshare, uploaded, netload, etc.) haben ihre Server in Deutschland und von diesen 90% stehen die Hälfte in Frankfurt.


----------



## Bu11et (1. März 2010)

Bin jetzt bischen durcheinander . Wieso sollte ne statische IP den besser sein? Wenn man z.B. bei Megavideo was gucken will, kann ich nicht einfach mal Inet aus und wieder einmachen um weiter zugucken, da meine IP immer die selbe bleibt .
So wie ich das verstanden hab ist eine "statische" IP für Server und sowas gut oder?
Und fals es einen Weg doch gäbe, die irgendwie wechseln zu können, bekomme ich den Ärger mit Unitymedia? Also in der Vertragsbindung ist davon überhaupt nichts zu finden.


----------



## rebel4life (1. März 2010)

Bekommst du nicht, ist aber Humbug, denn das ist ne Heidenarbeit und dein Router muss das auch noch können.


----------



## bingo88 (1. März 2010)

Statische IPs sind imho nur für Leute interessant, die irgendwelche Serverdienste anbieten wollen (also mit einer IP - zumindest theoretisch - immer erreichbar sein wollen). Mir fällt jetzt kein vernünftiger Grund ein, warum man sonst eine statische IP benötigt. Zumal die ganzen personalisierten Werbungs-Lümmel es dann super einfach haben, ein Profil über dich zu erstellen - du surfst ja immer mit der gleichen IP


----------



## Bu11et (2. März 2010)

Tja genau das mein ich. Ich finde, dass ich persönlich nicht den gerringsten Vorteil davon hab . 
Aber wenn man da nichts machen kann, muss ich wohl damit leben.

Danke Leuts für die vielen Antworten


----------



## scooterone (2. März 2010)

naja bei den meisten kabelanbietern bekommt man nur eine statische IP welche aber auch geändert wird je nach router und dessen Mac-Adresse. ich nutze auch kabel und bin mehr als zufrieden mit einer statischen IP. so hab ich schon mal eine IP fest für mich wenn irgendwann das potential vom IPv4 erschöpft ist  

aber wenn ich das mal so sehe wie sich der "fred" entwickelt, entweder man entscheidet sich für kabel, welches absolut stabil ist und auch die versprochene bandbreite zu 95% bietet oder man macht sich mit den "normalen" anbietern rum oder wartet ewig aufs glasfaserkabel um mal VDSL genießen zu dürfen, welches zum teil volumen und dadurch dann bandbreite beschränkt ist.

und ärger wird man sicher nicht bekommen bei unitymedia, die können einem ja nicht vorschreiben welche geräte ich an das kabelmodem anschließe. und die andere frage, die IP läßt sich ändern. und beim anbieter werden sämtliche IPs gespeichert die man so hatte. also wenn man mist baut soll man ja auch bestraft werden!


----------



## Bu11et (2. März 2010)

Hmkay so verstanden. Und ich muss dir recht geben. Mit Kabel hab ich nicht annährend so viel Verlustleistung, als ich früher bei Arcor/Vodafone war. Manchmal hab ich sogar etwas mehr als 20000.


----------

